# PM in Outbox



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello!

I tried to send a PM to someone regarding something in the Marketplace but the message is showing in my outbox and has not been sent?

Hope someone can please advise?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, PMs stay in the outbox until read by recipient. Quite useful as when it leaves the outbox you know it has been read.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep as Hoggy says


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Thankyou both!


----------

